# footsies costa mesa



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

Untitled Document

i went to a party last night and one of the girls there mentioned this place and that the have three pairs of shoes for twenty-five bucks. i'm pretty stoked on that idea, but costa mesa's a good drive from here...has anyone been to this place? do they have good shoes, or are you pretty much getting what you pay for?


----------



## krissy90220 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have on a pair of heels (black 4inch platforms) from Footsie's right now LOL.  I got 6 pair for $35...i love this place!  If I were you I would take a couple friends and have lunch at The Block since it's right by the freeway.  I'm lucky enough to work near Footsies


----------

